# [[Your Type's Ideal-Image]]



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

If you have read some of the Faurves' tritype and enneastyle material, you will find a collection of collages extracted from 80-90s magazines which represented how each enneagram type felt illustrated their self-image and *ideal-image (how you WANT to be perceived)*. Styles and cultures are constantly evolving and we are inspired by new images everyday. Naturally, our image style is personal to us but according to their findings, there should be a similar theme for each type.


1. What is your enneagram type, tritype, and instinctual subtype?

2. What images illustrates your ideal-image?
- What words would you use to describe your ideal-image style?

Mine: 

Archetype: 974. SX9
Ideal-Image: smooth-style, mysterious, connoisseur, calm but passionate, classy and distinguished, multi-talented, inspiring, fascinating


* *


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm 9w1 974 (same as you!) so/sx. However, my ideal image would be something decidedly NOT Nineish. My favorite images are ones full of intense power and aliveness, raging waterfalls, giant tornadoes or hurricanes. Anything with a lot of movement and sound and energy. Deep in my psyche I've craved peace (which is why I'm a nine) but, more consciously, I've come to crave the opposite, undoubtedly the result of a lifetime of being a nine.


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

charlie.elliot said:


> I'm 9w1 974 (same as you!) so/sx. However, my ideal image would be something decidedly NOT Nineish. My favorite images are ones full of intense power and aliveness, raging waterfalls, giant tornadoes or hurricanes. Anything with a lot of movement and sound and energy. Deep in my psyche I've craved peace (which is why I'm a nine) but, more consciously, I've come to crave the opposite, undoubtedly the result of a lifetime of being a nine.


Could you find some images that fulfills this criteria? Who knows, maybe you prefer a colorful tornado instead of a gray and destructive one


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

Hmm Im not that computer savvy haha.


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

charlie.elliot said:


> Hmm Im not that computer savvy haha.


1. Google.com
2. -input visual victim of choice-
3. Highlight image link
4. Copy link (CTRL+C)
5. Paste link (CTRL+V)
6. ???
7. Profit!!!


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Fascinating thread!

1. What is your enneagram type, tritype, and instinctual subtype?
*2w3 *1w9 7w6, 217, *sx*/soc (confirmed through video/visual typing)

2. What images illustrates your ideal-image?

* *













































- What words would you use to describe your ideal-image style?
Seductive, classy, playful, warm, chameleon-like, flirty, mysterious, magnetic, smooth, cool, queen-like, elegant, inspirational, regal, minx, charming, fun, smart, teasing, professional, deliberate, lovely.


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

Karma said:


> Fascinating thread!
> 
> 1. What is your enneagram type, tritype, and instinctual subtype?
> *2w3 *1w9 7w6, 217, *sx*/soc (confirmed through video/visual typing)
> ...


Scratch that...


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

tornado - Google Search

LOL well I tried to link to one specific picture but it just linked to the whole google search. And I'm on an iPad which just makes it harder. Anyway I love the picture of Tim Samaras standing in the middle of the road watching a tornado come towards him, with his arms open.... 

Words to describe it: intense, over-whelming, alive


----------



## Tezcatlipoca (Jun 6, 2014)

@Quang your OP made me think of this:






For myself:










Woman:










Inanimate:










Landscape:










Decor:










Amore:


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

Tezcatlipoca said:


> @Quang your OP made me think of this:
> 
> 
> * *
> ...



* *








There's definitely a 9-7 vibrant and spacey vibe in the pictures you chose


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

I am lazy to find more pictures but I will and edit this post.

















I'm going to throw a bunch of words and phrases that describe my ideal image; independent; contemplative; self-sufficient; exploration; observer/overseer; subtle and effective; full of anecdotes and experienced; tolerant, a mediator; shooting star, fugacious yet shedding light; tenacious; strong & silent type; transient; leaving no trace; intriguing; someone you wonder where he went and what's up with him while he's minding his own business and secretly fantasizing about all this; burning bridges; ghost; loner yet connected, yet approachable; a bit somber, mostly neutral; temporarly part of something; a city full of strangers; the concrete jungle; oblivion. There's a lot of desire to disappear, to get away, to start again. 

To sum it up, I want to be perceived as someone that's not really part of anything or is part of something temporarily, detached, someone nomadic, someone that roams and it seems he does it aimlessly. I want people to think there's something that doesn't meet the eye and I want them to approach me and cross that line. I don't care about elegance or appearing cultured. I prefer a more basic image, a more unpolished one, more honest, more genuine. No exuberance, not flashy. More ascetic but still indulging in life's pleasures. I see a lot of times in the city someone walking alone and I want to get to know that person but I don't dare. I want to inspire that feeling.

This is not my only ideal image but it's one of the most common and recent. I can't think of something else but there is. There must be. For example, I like the image of a leader too. Not talking about a charismatic leader or someone that leads an enormous group.


----------



## Hespera (Jun 3, 2011)

1. What is your enneagram type, tritype, and instinctual subtype?

1w2, 6w7, 4w5 so/sp

2. What images illustrates your ideal-image?


































3. What words would you use to describe your ideal-image style?
Tender, wanderer, warm, home, grow, creating beauty, authentic, poignant, gentle, graceful, simple, romantic


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

Perhaps I didn't explain properly, but the *ideal-image is how YOU want to be perceived*, and internal representations of different abstract themes (love, home, happiness) is something else.


----------



## Hespera (Jun 3, 2011)

I apologize. Let me take another stab at it: 

This board has lots of images of my "essence" or the style I'd like to present to the world. 

Words to describe it: utterly classic, retro mixed with pre-Raphaelite, refined romantic, ladylike and regal but also sweet, soft, playful and pretty.

Hope that's a bit more on point!


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

sarahmariev said:


> I apologize. Let me take another stab at it:
> 
> This board has lots of images of my "essence" or the style I'd like to present to the world.
> 
> ...


Splendid! Collecting images like that on pininterest can be very insightful for tritype case studies.

Some words 1-4-6 share in common (from the Faurve's Enneastyle research):

1&4: classic; fears conformity, looking like everyone else; avoids flamboyance and the mundane
4&6: authentic, expressive, passion
1&6: reliable, respectable, traditional; needs acceptance, feedback, avoids change


----------



## cosmia (Jan 9, 2011)

_1. What is your enneagram type, tritype, and instinctual subtype?
_6, 694 (maybe), sp/sx

_2. What images illustrates your ideal-image?_


















_- What words would you use to describe your ideal-image style?_
feminine, whimsical, refreshing, natural, approachable, encouraging. 

On top of all of this, I love the idea of being the sweet, pretty girl who surprises you with being strong, sexy, and unyielding. Kind of like those combs that come apart and are knives:


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

Cool thread. I've been thinking a lot lately about what my "ideal self-image" is, what my ideal self is.

I'd participate except I don't know my tritype (I'm not even certain of my variants) and I suck at image searches....:sad:


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)




----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

@Animal

You made me wonder... If each enneagram type had a spiritual element... What would it be?

Type 4: Fire/Water (many 4s have a liking for strong, vivid, fiery colors because of the association with passion). Water because it is often associated with sensitivity and the spiritual affinity of 4. Perhaps the contradictory nature of these elements represent the emotional high and lows of 4s 
Type 7: Fire/Earth (most described with being 'earthy' and outdoors, choleric)
Type 8: Fire (intense, aggressive, charismatic, direct, destructive, choleric)

Type 3: Air/Fire (Dynamic, speedy, go-getter, sanguine)
Type 5: Air (cold logic, analyzing, aloof, can be seen as distant and 'cold', sanguine)
Type 1: Ice (cold logic, judging, stoic, can be seen as arrogant and 'cold', melancholic)

Type 9: Water (accepting, sensitive, merging, calming, tranquility, healing qualities, phlegmatic)
Type 2: Water/Earth (similar to 9 but warmer, more earthy, nurturing, 'mother earth'-like, phlegmatic)
Type 6: Earth (stable, reliable, defensive, most 'grounded', melancholic)


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

@_Quang_

I like that  I might make some changes to the list later, I will contemplate it a little. For instance, I think SX 4 would relate to fire more likely, whereas the Sp 4 could be water/Earth and So 4 would be... I don't know.. maybe Water and fire as well... I'm not really sure. But I also think while each type might have an element, that doesn't mean that every person of that type structure would relate to those same elements, even if they are correctly typed.



Personally I relate to Fire and Water. I also have a connection to wind. I have always had flying fantasies, though in my dreams I fly the same way I would swim. 
If we are using Chinese medicine, my elements are most strongly Fire and Metal, with Water close behind. Earth is not my element.


I have used these two pictures as avatars/ signatures/ background on twitter etc. I relate strongly to both of them - 



















That second one- I ALMOST used it for this thread, but I decided instead to put up the burning woman. I'm not even sure why because I am definitely more of a phoenix than a woman.



This particular phoenix would combine water and fire - and air, since it flies.


----------

